# Home audio speaker build for nephew



## Hannahgainz (6 mo ago)

I am starting a speaker build for my nephew. He just got into vinyl and he got a used all In 1 turntable combo but the speakers blew. Right now he's using a cheapo Bluetooth speaker via line output. 
I asked him if he'd like to help (he's 10) and my sister said with school he'd be too busy so I told him I would just build them. I'm a planar exciter guy and have been for quite some time. I've got a bunch of Aura NS3s collecting dust so I'm experimenting with attaching them to a treated foamular panel as the exciter surface. By treated I mean dampened by Noico Red 150 on each side. This helps by taming some of the resonances that are associated with exciters. These will play from 60hz-20hz. I will update as I go along.


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

I would be very interested in viewing pics of the build out of these. that would be really nice to see. I always enjoy seeing others custom building projects.Your nephew is one lucky individual and will sure remember these.Maybe he would have even just one day to help that will be remembered a lifetime.


----------



## Hannahgainz (6 mo ago)

Well I got 1 speaker semi done. I will be testing it later on tonight. It's been a busy few weeks


----------



## Hannahgainz (6 mo ago)

Well here's 1 semi done. (I only lined 1 side of the panel so far. Gonna test it like this just to see.


----------



## Hannahgainz (6 mo ago)

Held on by Gorilla Glue at the moment (Flex Glue works better imo). It sounds fantastic and I think it's due to the Aura NRT motor. I had it playing full range on just random music and it held its own. Granted it's next to my bed about 2ft away if that. It's being powered off of 1 channel of the Dayton Audio 15watt 2 channel amplifier.


----------

